

NSA "Only" Touches 1.6% of daily Internet traffic - gsibble
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/dont-worry-nsa-sayswe-only-touch-1-6-of-daily-global-internet-traffic/

======
benologist
Because they don't check spam.

